# corn and okra



## chuckwood (Jun 9, 2016)

are just coming up and doing great after all the rain we've had. The first pic is my corn patch, second pic is okra. This year I won't be using any fertilizer on these heavy feeders, my soil has enough compost in it now that no more fertilizer should be necessary. On both of these patches, I've still got a lot of work ahead. I'll be spreading a very thick layer of leaves there once the plants are around 8 inches tall. That way no watering will be needed, the leaves keep the soil moist and prevent weeds from growing. After the leaves are down, I'm pretty much done except for the chore of harvesting. I've got fungus problems with the okra, so I'll be spraying it with a copper based fungicide. The only think that concerns me about using copper fungicides is copper accumulating in the soil and killing the good fungi needed to keep soil healthy. I don't like the idea of spraying the okra plants with chemical fungicides like daconil, especially after the pods appear. I'm not too keen on eating daconil.


----------



## Del_ (Jun 9, 2016)

Looking good. One gallon of urine added to 8 gallons of water makes a great side dressing.

Here's our main planting of Silver Queen white sweet corn. It's been side dressed twice now and will get one more soon. Also in the photo are Crimson Sweet watermelon, Ambrosia cantaloupe and El Gordo cantaloupe.


----------



## amberg (Jun 9, 2016)

chuckwood said:


> are just coming up and doing great after all the rain we've had. The first pic is my corn patch, second pic is okra. This year I won't be using any fertilizer on these heavy feeders, my soil has enough compost in it now that no more fertilizer should be necessary. On both of these patches, I've still got a lot of work ahead. I'll be spreading a very thick layer of leaves there once the plants are around 8 inches tall. That way no watering will be needed, the leaves keep the soil moist and prevent weeds from growing. After the leaves are down, I'm pretty much done except for the chore of harvesting. I've got fungus problems with the okra, so I'll be spraying it with a copper based fungicide. The only think that concerns me about using copper fungicides is copper accumulating in the soil and killing the good fungi needed to keep soil healthy. I don't like the idea of spraying the okra plants with chemical fungicides like daconil, especially after the pods appear. I'm not too keen on eating daconil.
> 
> View attachment 507432
> View attachment 507433



I see your mulch pile, looks good, I don't think you have to worry about to much fungicides in the soil. Do you take any soil samples?

I like those straight rows.


----------



## chuckwood (Jun 9, 2016)

Del_ said:


> Looking good. One gallon of urine added to 8 gallons of water makes a great side dressing.
> 
> Here's our main planting of Silver Queen white sweet corn. It's been side dressed twice now and will get one more soon. Also in the photo are Crimson Sweet watermelon, Ambrosia cantaloupe and El Gordo cantaloupe.
> View attachment 507446



Is that white thing standing up in the middle of the corn a scarecrow? On rare occasions I've had trouble with crows stopping by and pulling up the young corn plants.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 10, 2016)

chuckwood said:


> are just coming up and doing great after all the rain we've had. The first pic is my corn patch, second pic is okra. This year I won't be using any fertilizer on these heavy feeders, my soil has enough compost in it now that no more fertilizer should be necessary. On both of these patches, I've still got a lot of work ahead. I'll be spreading a very thick layer of leaves there once the plants are around 8 inches tall. That way no watering will be needed, the leaves keep the soil moist and prevent weeds from growing. After the leaves are down, I'm pretty much done except for the chore of harvesting. I've got fungus problems with the okra, so I'll be spraying it with a copper based fungicide. The only think that concerns me about using copper fungicides is copper accumulating in the soil and killing the good fungi needed to keep soil healthy. I don't like the idea of spraying the okra plants with chemical fungicides like daconil, especially after the pods appear. I'm not too keen on eating daconil.
> 
> View attachment 507432
> View attachment 507433



you will sure be getting a lot of okra!... I can't imagine keeping up with the production/harvest demads of all that okra! 5-6 plants in my home garden is at times a big enuff challenge for me... not so much in plucking the pods... lol, but eating it all.. can only fry so much and make so much gumbo! your 'fields of glory' look great! good gardening views...

I have lots of okra seeds. I let one plant winter over into this year. I noticed 3 pods on it, but they dint stay tender like fresh plants do, so I am letting them go to seed just for the heck of it. I got a pix and will post it in this thread soon... maybe take current, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 10, 2016)

Del_ said:


> Looking good. One gallon of urine added to 8 gallons of water makes a great side dressing.
> 
> Here's our main planting of Silver Queen white sweet corn. It's been side dressed twice now and will get one more soon. Also in the photo are Crimson Sweet watermelon, Ambrosia cantaloupe and El Gordo cantaloupe.
> 
> View attachment 507446



nice garden! and in good tradition... up close to the house... so the 'cook'... only has a few steps to walk out of kitchen and into garden to harvest... good pix! enjoyed seeing the setting -


----------

